# THD



## Ladd of the north (Feb 26, 2021)

Does a xantrex 48 volt pure sine wave inverter manage THD


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

Ladd of the north said:


> Does a xantrex 48 volt pure sine wave inverter manage THD


A quick Google search for that description has a product spec listing total harmonic distortion at less then 5%:









Xantrex XW4548 Export 230 vac 4500 Watt 48V XF Series Hybrid Inv


Xantrex XW4548 Export 230 vac 4500 Watt 48V XF Series Hybrid Inverter-Charger Xantrex brings the next generation of inverter/charger to market with the XW Hybrid Inverter/Charger, the heart of the ...




thesolarstore.com





Try reviewing the product specs for the specific model number you're interested in.


----------



## Airstreamer67 (Oct 3, 2020)

It has occurred to me that my conventional, non-inverter generators might not power some newer power-quality-sensitive appliance that I may buy some day. If so, would it make sense to buy an inverter-and-batteries to put between my conventional generators and the new-fangled appliance?

This XW4548 looks like it would work for the whole dang load that I service during outages, and it would do so at less than 5 THD. Wonderful! I guess this would be the same as a UPS. The only problem is: $3500 plus a bunch of batteries to buy and maintain.

Never mind. I'll just have to do without the new-fangled whatever-it-is.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

Airstreamer67 said:


> It has occurred to me that my conventional, non-inverter generators might not power some newer power-quality-sensitive appliance that I may buy some day. If so, would it make sense to buy an inverter-and-batteries to put between my conventional generators and the new-fangled appliance?
> 
> This XW4548 looks like it would work for the whole dang load that I service during outages, and it would do so at less than 5 THD. Wonderful! I guess this would be the same as a UPS. The only problem is: $3500 plus a bunch of batteries to buy and maintain.
> 
> Never mind. I'll just have to do without the new-fangled whatever-it-is.


Yes, depending on the batteries it could get very expensive indeed. I saw a few Youtube videos of people buying totaled Tesla Model S vehicles and converting the 85kw battery packs down to 48V to use as makeshift powerwalls with inverters like the above. Here is one by Congressman Thomas Massie who lives off grid. Pretty cool that he did it all himself:


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

I have a similar setup that most large companies use, but on a much, much smaller scale. I have all my stuff in my main sitting room powered with a 1800watt UPS so when the power goes off, I have about about 1-2 hours to get the UPS plugged in to my generator before the batteries die..Thats continuous power for you..


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

This forum has many posts about "non inverter" generators not powering UPS systems. IME, most consumer electronics are designed to be happy in a very dirty electrical environment and the irony is that the "dirty" generator would work well with their "sensitive" electronics until a UPS is added. An inverter generator to feed a UPS which is basically another inverter to feed equipment which wasn't designed to require that quality of power I find amusing. There have also been posts that some newer Frig's won't start on non inverter generators. World is getting weirder.


----------



## Airstreamer67 (Oct 3, 2020)

I've been running conventional generators in Hurricane Land (and sometimes Ice Land) for decades and have yet to find an appliance that don't like it.

Having said that, if I ever have to buy another generator to replace my decades-old units, I will probably get an inverter model. They are more expensive and have one more (very expensive) thing to break, but I want my neighbors to respect me for being up-to-date stylish


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

exmar said:


> This forum has many posts about "non inverter" generators not powering UPS systems. IME, most consumer electronics are designed to be happy in a very dirty electrical environment and the irony is that the "dirty" generator would work well with their "sensitive" electronics until a UPS is added. An inverter generator to feed a UPS which is basically another inverter to feed equipment which wasn't designed to require that quality of power I find amusing. There have also been posts that some newer Frig's won't start on non inverter generators. World is getting weirder.


A UPS is designed to produce clean constant stable power, thats why they wont work off a generator... Like I say if you want a UPS to run from a non-inverter generator, you need a "Generator friendly UPS"


----------



## BobS (Aug 26, 2020)

exmar said:


> This forum has many posts about "non inverter" generators not powering UPS systems. IME, most consumer electronics are designed to be happy in a very dirty electrical environment and the irony is that the "dirty" generator would work well with their "sensitive" electronics until a UPS is added. An inverter generator to feed a UPS which is basically another inverter to feed equipment which wasn't designed to require that quality of power I find amusing. There have also been posts that some newer Frig's won't start on non inverter generators. World is getting weirder.


UPS's have issues with dirty power because they are designed (standby versions) to supply power within milliseconds of a power outage. When they receive power that is not clean, it can trigger them as a power outage event. If you have many UPS's then they can go on battery back and forth. Each time a UPS goes back to AC power, it draws more power than it is supplying, causing the generator to react thereby stressing the generator until it can respond. It that short time, the voltage / Hz may drop and trigger other less sensitive UPS's to also go to battery and then back to AC. I have had to disconnect UPS's at clients and go straight to the computers / printers. Most electronics will work with a high THD generator, but it will cause additional stress on their power supplies. They will usually work until the power supply fails. Cheap generators can cause many issues for electronics well after their use by shorten their life span.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Its all depend how well the generator is maintained


----------



## BobS (Aug 26, 2020)

speedy2019 said:


> Its all depend how well the generator is maintained


Quality of power comes from the generator head. They normally require no maintenance. Good power requires good equipment. You can not get better power with any time of maintenance. Poor maintenance will lead to a poorly or non running generator.


----------

